# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  EC-SAFEMOBIL project, FP7, Europe

## Airicist

youtube.com/SAFEMOBIL

facebook.com/ECSAFEMOBIL

twitter.com/ECSAFEMOBIL_FP7

Coordinator institution - Advanced Aerospace Technologies Center

----------


## Airicist

EC-SAFEMOBIL: Automatic landing on mobile platform

Published on Oct 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

EC-SAFEMOBIL scenario 2 experiments

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> Experiments regarding the Scenario 2 of the EC-SAFEMOBIL project. This demonstration was performed in June 2015 at the ATLAS Centre.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DLR press release: Landing on a moving car

Published on Mar 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

EC-SAFEMOBIL: Final experiments of the 5 scenarios

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> This video covers the final demonstrations and experiments performed by the 5 different scenarios the project has been focused on:
> Scenario 1: Rotary?wing UAV Landing on a mobile platform with RBS.
> Scenario 2: Rotary?wing landing on a mobile platform using tether.
> Scenario 3: Landing of a fixed?wing UAV on a ground vehicle.
> Scenario 4: Autonomous Distributed Warehousing.
> Scenario 5: Tracking and surveillance.

----------


## Airicist

Landing on a moving car

Published on May 11, 2016




> An unmanned, electric, autonomous aircraft travelling at 75 kilometres per hour lands gently on the roof of a moving car. For the first time, researchers at the German Aerospace Center (Deutsches Zentrum f?r Luft- und Raumfahrt; DLR) have successfully demonstrated a technique developed for this purpose. The system could be applied to ultralight solar-powered aircraft that complement conventional satellite systems while flying in the stratosphere. Eliminating the landing gear significantly increases the payload capability of a solar-powered aircraft – it is easier to land during crosswind conditions, making landings in unfavourable weather conditions possible.

----------

